# New support group in Cardiff



## TraceySainsbury (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi


I just wanted to let you know there is a new support group opening at LWC Wales next Tuesday 17th June 6.30pm - - 8pm 
It's open to everyone not just LWC patients. 


Tracey


----------

